# health levy refund/income levy refund



## sc12 (6 Jan 2010)

Myself and husband were both made redundant last year and unfortunately are still both unemployed. Could anyone please tell me if we could/should apply for a refund on the health levy and income levy? If so should we be contacting Revenue? We applied for a medical card in July and received it in November.
I haven't found much info on this so would appreciate if anyone could point me in the right direction
thanks


----------



## walshey (20 Jan 2010)

You are entitled to a A FULL refund of the amount of income levy you had paid for the year 2009, 

The PRSI on the other hand is different, if you were still paying PRSI under A1 class after July when you received the medical card, then you are entitled to a refund on the health levy portion of PPRSI back as far as the date you were issued the medical card


----------



## Gervan (20 Jan 2010)

For the Income Levy refund apply to Revenue. 

For Health levy refund see Key Post  http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101406


----------

